

Crowdfunding - Andrew_Quentin
http://www.economist.com/node/16909869?story_id=16909869

======
SteveMorin
This isn't a new idea but it's hard to pull off. Especially if you look at the
details, these are supposed to be mostly artistic projects(Yes coding is
artistic) but not business ones.

I know Seth Godin is a fan of this type of concept.

[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2005/05/fundable_a_n...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2005/05/fundable_a_next.html)

Also here is a blog post by Kevin Kelly of wired Magazine
[http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/03/1000_true_fan...](http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/03/1000_true_fans.php)

